# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Yummy Puppy In My Tummy (Poems by Wolf Larsen)

## WolfLarsen

Brains Dripping Everywhere
A poem by Wolf Larsen

She is walking across hundreds of years of happiness
He has landmines inside his head
She lost her vagina on the evening news
His penis became dictator of a nation on a planet far far away
She gave her mouth to a reptile
He has nuclear missiles instead of spermatozoa
She performed her poetry naked in front of thousands of frogs hopping & hopping everywhere
Together, they will have children made out of sunlight

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

BONG!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem splatters its words in all directions
And words start swimming everywhere
And blue splashes down from all the up
While yellow flies up
And words go blapping & flapping
And sounds zuuup & fooobooong!
While the smells of words flow & drip
Then BANG!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

PLOP! Hey You!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Foo-Foo-foofy sexy sexy Penis WOW!
Bouncing bouncing booty boing!
Hey, can we ride the orgasmic watermelon universe?
Now collapsing – now exploding – now spreading!
Everyone has eyeballs for you!
So let’s boo-hoo the how-how!
Let’s outer space in the bathroom together!
Let’s march out into the closet!
Beepy-Bong-Clash will happen soon!
Big giant condoms over our brains now!
Here we gooooooooooo

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

We Love Beauty Booty!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I **** me blue skies into the planet Earth
I yes blonkity-blonk with too much penis!
Because up is my brains!
With my cum stains all over the walls of Parliament
I proclaim YIPPEEEE on every nation & every continent!
Because why not make love with bullets flying everywhere?
Why not kiss each other as the guillotine goes up-&-down?
Let us find the words that will overturn the world…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Clap to the Boom of the Bounce Bounce! 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I bwoopin to the beats of the beepity bop!
I paint bweepity bwoop all over the music
I paint music all over your world
As you walk down a street of bouncing bouncing words
As the street bounces & bounces up & down the musical scales
As the bright colors of music jump into your ears
And your eyes see the jump jump of everything
As your thoughts dash & whoop & dance
All around a booming baping universe
That flies around you with a smile...

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you are very religious, or if you have a problem with obscenity.

Sunday Morning with Mushroom Clouds
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Repent!
Repent for the penises of space aliens!
Repent for the giant testicles in outer space!
Glory hallelujah!
Glory hallelujah to the fish ****ing in your brains!
Glory hallelujah to the whoops and the booby-booby and the nipples!
The time has cum!
The time has cum for the USA to bomb outer space!
The time has cum for the liberal tornadoes to jump out of our toilets!
The time has cum for conservative cuu-cuu-clocks going tick-tock and bong!
Shall we invade the bedroom together?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Night is Forever…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You sleep on a bed full of question marks
Your eyes see the endless generations surging through the darkness
Words in different languages begin strangling each other
Heads floating everywhere begin laughing & laughing
More words begin crawling all over the walls & the ceiling
Millions of people begin flying into your room through the window
Cannons on opposite sides of your room begin firing heaven & hell at each other
Suddenly your room turns into a graveyard
With gravestones all over the walls & ceiling
And you wake up with an erection

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you are very religious, or if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wet Dream Poetry for the Bank of America
A poem by Wolf Larsen

His balls are the engine of economic growth!
Her tits be calling the troops home!
His mouth around my **** is the muppa-muppa of the yummy-yummy!
And her booty does the seventh symphony around the seventh heaven!
The nipples of democracy for everyone will save us!
Free-market pussy for the ooppaa going pingy-pongy!
Corporate testicles first-class now!
Give the stock market a blow job!
As the piano goes popity-blwuup-pong!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Smash the Sunlight with Darkness!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I jump out of a thousand paintings and kiss you!
The millions of dogs & cats in my testicles will save you!
My poetry is a billion screaming zombies charging at you!
Get on your knees before my poetry!
Kiss all the words of my poetry
Become infected by my poetry
All the diseases of my poetry will ferment in the minds of men
Until the ending of the poem erupts into a mushroom cloud

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

1,000 Bananas Crying 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

She has purple hair down to her feet
We are eating Bong & Bop & Blippy for breakfast
Afterwards, I doo-doo into the toilet of my brains
Then we listen to the strawberries going crazy
And here comes the invasion of millions of sex dolls!
You ready?!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Tidal Wave of Me!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the Shakespeare of anal sex!
I am the tat-tat-tat Blam-Blam-Blam of happiness!
I am endless cocaine falling from the sky 24 hours a day!
I am nuclear war in your booty hole!
I am the forever of now!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Third Ka–BOOM from the Sun
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Ka–BOOM yippee tat-tat-tat strawberry shortcake!
Lick-lick-lick the loopy with your crazy tongue!
The weather is nipples raining everywhere!
Nipples-nipples-nipples for your blue-eyed tomorrow!
Blue-eyed tomorrows with legs running everywhere!
Liberal Demopublican nuclear war or conservative Republicrat nuclear war?
White man or black woman pushing the atomic button?
Zooping lippys for breakfast under zooming skies?
Where’s the endless war today?
Feed the human race to the monsters of war?
Wide-open mouths of war swallowing us!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Sunshine, Syphilis, & Spermatozoa for All!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The whorehouses of the future will be built out of Frank Gehrys orgasms
Women will have a giant vagina instead of a face
The oohs & aahs cumming from the whorehouses will be symphonies-of-sweetness
Fields of happiness will embrace the whorehouses
The whores with giant vaginas instead of faces will run for political office
On the family values ticket of hoopa-happy-puppy stew
And a transvestite Jesus Christ will be Prime Minister
I end this poem with a big hug for the Devil

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Saturns Rings Are Cumming to You!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Penis invasions from outer space!
Whooaaa to the whipping to the whooomp!
Nuclear missiles to the Garden of Eden!
Do you love me with lots of World War 3?
I love you with all the McDonalds on the moon!
Together, we will conquer this bottle of whiskey!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hi! Herpes! Everybody!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poems are attacking the human race!
Huge intergalactic tornadoes are cumming to our solar system!
Crazy spermatozoa are hiding everywhere!
What neon lights booty-booty-booty now?
You gonna escape to some other sunlight?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Graffiti the World With My Poetry!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the Penis of the world!
I raise my arms and the universe jumps up!
All eyes are my eyes!
All hands are my hands!
Wolf Larsen is now invading all the nations of the world!
I will eat all your dogs & cats!
I will impregnate all your wives & daughters with my poetry!
I will win the Nobel Prize for Bestiality!
I am the most beautiful ugly!
Now! Me! Now! Me!

Copyright 2023 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Fatherland! Sexy Feet! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Some raspberry blah-blah-blah with space alien cum juices?
Some Nobel Prize winning testicles on cum-in-my-face Mondays?
What neon-zigzagging-spermatozoa in outer space this time?
Who pulled the lever and made a thousand blue skies pour out?
Whos farting millions of poems everywhere?
Its time for the big buttocks of freedom!
Its time for the diarrhea of liberty & justice for all!
Got that red-white-&-blue toilet paper?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Orchestra of Happy
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Words & skyscrapers are jumping everywhere!
And the saxophone is exploding Chinese letters everywhere!
Then zwips be whipping by!
Huge Statue of Liberty pussy for everybody!
What sinful symphonies can we eat now?
Drink everybody’s face!
We will march & dance & sing all the way to the moon!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Zonga! Lots of Plop! You!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The bombs are crashing through the English language
Houses are flying all around you
Pink soldiers are skipping down the street
Planets are exploding into words
Dogs & cats are flying in from outer space
And people keep throwing their faces at each other
Soon, we will not exist

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

All the Poetry in Your Butt!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Doggy-doggy testicles now!
Because this sCraMbLed-eGgs-sYmphOny is delicious!
Your brains are thrashing & thrashing!
Your sexy blow-up dolls of the American President & the Russian Czar are dancing around your studio apartment!
It’s time to cum your poetry all over the faces of the Nobel Prize Committee!
You’ll win the Nobel Prize for Cum!
Then we’ll all live inside of giant poems!
And rocketships of joy will spurt out of our Penises!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Delicious You!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Wild extraterrestrial animals are jumping out of everything!
Because I love tornadoes!
And the silly symphonies are being cooked up in the sex kitchens
While the booty-booty-brigades are invading!
Everyone is being swallowed by extraterrestrial vaginas!
The sky keeps meowing & meowing!
Let’s all eat the moon!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## NikolaiI

Love it  :Smile:

----------


## NikolaiI

I just hope they want to Lick you instead of. . .  :Smile:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Nikolai. And thank you for the humor. I always enjoy a good giggle.

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Mind Wants to Conquer
A poem by Wolf Larsen

This poem is a journey into eternity
Huge emptiness
Everything sleeps
Except you
You drive the poem across solar system after solar system
You drink in verbs & nouns & adjectives
That all jump into buildings & flying railroads & impossible thoughts
That leak out of our heads
And fall on everything
And now everything is growing with music & mathematical equations
Growing across an imagination the size of the universe

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

200 Nations  200 Revolutions of Poetry Across the Earth
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the planets are burning with love
As across the earth ruling classes crumble & crash into dust
And the rocketships of lust blast off into the bedrooms
As the hungry workers eat the capitalists
And the guillotine sings its sweet song in every nation
And the poem jumps and bumps
The poem beeps and burps
And you lay down in bed with the poem
And you & the poem perform a Fernand Leger sculpture together

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Gong! Gong! Gong!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Words are brewing in the poem
The bells summon the words to life
The poem bangs & crashes its way out of its shell
The poem flies in all directions
The poem breathes with verbs
The poem cuts & slashes with adjectives
The poem thunders across the landscape
The poem is a tornado
The poem is an earthquake
The poem is all of us

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Escape! Jump! You!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Help!
Help the polar bears dancing on Mars!
Brains growing everywhere in these meteor showers!
Escape!
Escape to the thoughts of space aliens!
Jump!
Jump to the words spinning around-and-around!
You!
You high on flying cannonballs yet??

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## NikolaiI

You are a genius -- listened finally to the full thing. Very good.

----------


## NikolaiI

It is good to have a guardian angel. . . ANGEL.

Anesthetized
Neon
Geographical
Earth 
Love (I'll promote your name also I'm not writing old poems for a while, but always look forward to yours.)

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Nikolai. You are very kind in calling me a "genius", as I was the dumbest guy on a construction site once. But I was also the strongest guy there. (I ain't the strongest guy around anymore.) But anyway, thank you. Next poem:

Billions of Years of Insomnia
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The monsters of sleep are stampeding everywhere
The night is swallowing you
Huge mouths are thundering & thundering
The moon is screaming of war
The morning is so far away

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## NikolaiI

Sometimes "self-obsessed and narcissistic" are what the world needs. And deranged is only in the eyes of the beholder.  :Smile:  look forward to your poems always.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Deranged, self-obsessed, & narcissistic: why does everybody call me that? It must be everybody else (ha ha ha). The next poem:

Dandelions Growing Out of Our Brains
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I love the whoops!
Flying toilets everywhere!
Lets wash ourselves in sunlight
And murder each other with love
Only love delivered with bullets
Will kiss the millions of psychopaths screaming in our brains
With a peace filled with blood
And well cum our semen all over the books of knowledge
Until the kangaroos have found God

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Poo-Poo! Poo-Poo! Poo-Poo!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I must poo-poo airplanes out of my butt
Otherwise a thousand nuclear missiles will hit me in the face
With vaginas & nipples & booty holes floating out of my coffee
It’s time for lots of crazy voices in everybody’s heads
Because the floods of now are cumming!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Build the Great New Weird & Crazy!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Build phrases of poetry as big as a thousand universes!
Flip your brains over!
A million civilizations inside your head!
Attack!
Attack normality with wild waves of weirdness!
Weird & crazy poetry!
Weird & crazy architecture!
New weird & crazy words!
Build!
Build the great new beginning!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

> Build the Great New Weird & Crazy!
> A poem by Wolf Larsen
> 
> Build phrases of poetry as big as a thousand universes!
> Flip your brains over!
> A million civilizations inside your head!
> Attack!
> Attack normality with wild waves of weirdness!
> Weird & crazy poetry!
> ...


YES !

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Tailor! Next poem:

Rushing!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Cities jumping around each other!
River & sky flowing in your dreams
Monsters flying from one dream to another
Trains transporting monsters from one nightmare to another
WOW battering & battering reality into rubble
And now nations are attacking each other with hallucinations
Time is shattering...

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## WolfLarsen

Erections for Everybody Now! I Promise! Vote for Athletes Foot!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Eat schizophrenic words!
Build the giant penis temples
For the orgies of the future!
Lets eat doo-doo & more doo-doo & more doo-doo
Until our brains are swimming with the birds!
Lets **** & **** the 3 branches of government
Until our magical penises are playing our favorite song!
No to the gray sky of normality
Yes to orgasms & more orgasms & more orgasms!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blips & Blaps to Blup With!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The words are itching all over the page
And flying bullets are blessing the sunshine with joy
The color blue is splashing around your head
And the angry verbs are growing wherever you look
Only the wet dreams of Godzilla will save us!
It’s time for the hungry children to eat tanks & nuclear missiles & aircraft carriers!
Yes!
Yes to ejaculating the ending of the poem all over human history!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Booty Culture for Poetry WOW!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Nipples!
I want lots of nipples all over the English language!
It’s time to **** English with lots of happy verbs!
Happy verbs! Happy verbs!
Bullets are cumming!
So much English for your wet dreams!
So much crashing-crashing-future!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Where Did You Hide the Planet Earth?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Toilets of freedom!
Big anus of liberty!
What fresh strawberries in the butt are you talking about now?
What schizophrenia is up for waffles?
Who has their eyeballs sizzling in the frying pan for me?
You eating Chopin for the next thousand years?
I fornicated a huge solar system yesterday!
And my mother ate all the highways!
How will we drive to work?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Zips! Blups! Hey!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Streets are flying around your head
Bouncing and bouncing words are everywhere
Even the skyscrapers are smiling
A thousand symphonies suddenly fly by your head
As you drift around the solar system
Grabbing at all the words floating around you
And now you grab your penis and start writing a poem

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Zwoops! Bloops for the Beep Beep!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My mind is the greatest booty hole!
And now its nipples for breakfast!
Because cities of dreams are cumming!
And now we eat our nightmares
The violins & cellos play our nightmares
As we dance to the highways
The highways flying through the solar systems
As we clap our hands to the beat of human extinction

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Fwoopy POPS for Zingy Zongs!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Big skidalidubop for neon penises!
Our crazy tongues are lick-lick-licking your art!
Our ears are grabbing your thoughts…
A thousand tornadoes for everybody!
Our imaginations are running amok in sPace-aLien-ciViLizaTionS…
Nipple words & foot-fetish-politics & dancing-dead-people!
Let’s end the poem with flying bullets!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you are offended by obscenity, or are very religious, or something like that.

Red, White, & Blue Toilet Paper for Your Happy Booty Hole!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Whereas, the boobies of world peace
And the booty holes of American democracy
And the red white & blue testicles of Uncle Sam
And the pornographic gang-bang of the Statue of Liberty with all the big balls of the NBA
And the liberal lickety-lickety-lickety of the pussy-wussy of Lady Libertys luscious dripping hole afterwards
And the conservative cunnilingus of liberty & justice for all
Be it resolved, that, Uncle Sams lips around the big capitalist ****
And the zaps that go bluumph in the boink-boink
Is the yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Of the waa-waa-waa of the trumpet doing titty-titty-tots
With the 535 transvestite whores of Congress
Peeing the end of the poem all over each other

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Words Galloping Everywhere
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The flames jumping out of the words
The millions of yesterdays rushing around & around you
The music of strawberry colors
The horny statues in the plaza winking at the passerby
The musical notes crashing in every direction

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you are offended by obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Herpes for Everybody!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Penis zops to the blueberries!
Pussy skidaledop for happy space aliens!
Massive-nipple-rallies in the streets because strawberry Baroque-rococo!
We celebrate booty hole on all the planets!
Buttocks for me! Buttocks for you!
So much jism for the culture wars!
Wheres the sexy sheep to politically awoke us?
My herpes believe in family values!
What do your herpes believe in?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

More Poetry Poo-Poo for Delicious Sunny Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Crazy-banana-symphonies for everybody!
Too much penis for the sky!
Lots of boinging & bopping!
The earthquakes all over your face are happy!
Spaceships are cumming to save you!
Jesus Christ will save you with lots of immaculate conception!
All the Jesus Christ clones on the spaceships are cumming & cumming!
What’s the blop? Who’s the bleep? When’s the pooh-pooh?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hello! You Makin’ Big Plastic Boobs With the Weather?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You been zulaapin’ with those horny kangaroos again?
What?! Horny kangaroos no poopy the whoops with bong-bong!
You big fwoopy! You keep raining your New York City all over everybody!
Everybody go horny kangaroo the naughty verbs, you dig?
Huh? How you gonna glappa-glappa the glops if goopies are goin’ gong-gong?
Me big boogers! You go big buttocks with your garbage truck mouth now!
What??!! Go smelly-public-outhouse with that capitalist politics poo-poo!
Man, I’m oughta this big herpes now!
Bye!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Todays Weather Forecast: Big Black Dick & Kangaroos & Lots of Orange
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Blasts of BOOM-BOOM!
Hurrah for the BAM for the CRA!SH for the BANG!
Banging-banging-banging boopers for blupiting blabber-blabbers!! 
Huh? You ha-ha-ha-ing with all the hopping hookers?
We gonna fly and Blam-Blam-Blam and sing!
Because tomorrow is the sunlight of your wet dreams!
Because yesterday is too many tornadoes for you!
You gonna torpedo through today?
Ready?! Hows the whoops?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wont You Please Give to the Charles Manson Memorial Fund?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Give your used condoms to the Charles Manson Memorial Fund
And we'll send you 10,000 horny dogs humping your leg
Absolutely free! Just 6 billion dollars for shipping & handling
And well even include lots of herpes
Absolutely free! Just send us a ship full of pink unicorns for shipping & handling
And well invade all the planets of the solar system
Absolutely free! Just 100 decapitated heads for shipping & handling
So call us for a free estimate on World War 3
Operators from the insane asylum are standing by
Call now!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his plays, poetry, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Riots of Happiness!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I build as much crazy WOW
As 1,000 rabid dogs biting history in the ***!
So let’s riot the CRASHING music!
Let’s sing the flying toilets into the sky!
Let’s speak tornadoes with lots of anger!
Let’s rage and rage and rage!
Let’s dance a bunch of bright colors!
Let’s kiss death…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or are very religious.

Pee Pee
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Ding  Boc  Zippies for you!
Lots of flying testicles for me!
We bing-bonging on all the new moons surrounding the earth
So up with penises!
And down with up!
So much testicklism!
So much words to testicklism with!
Now lets do some yesterdays!
Lets yesterday some tomorrows!
Lets pee on each other!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Playing With Myself
A poem by Wolf Larsen

When I pick up a pen I become a child playing with words
I use the planets as bowling balls crashing through reality
I pee my crazy imagery all over the world
In a splash of surrealism that leaves everyone dripping with joy
I blow up reality
With my spermatozoa-torpedoes exploding words everywhere
My poems are playgrounds
And the infinity of my imagination
Turns the universe into Wolf Larsen’s playground

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Everything Booms & Bashes & Screams!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Cities and words are jumping out of each other
While fires and earthquakes are dancing around each other
And voices and music keep flying back-and-forth across the Earth’s landscape
Then everybody’s heads become volcanoes spewing art into the sky
And the continents & oceans roll & crash & swirl around each other
On this giant-fiery-testicle called Earth

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Happy Doo-Doo to You!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I no testicles for world peace!
Huh?! You blupin blapin the sexy skittledobop again?
No, I booty-booty the nuclear submarines with lots of shine!
What?! How you gonna boom-boom the mushroom clouds without lots of disco music!
Yes, I disco music the boom-boom with my right hand & my penis every day!
But space alien jizz is selling at the price of gold! 
I know, thats why I yes & no the sexy-sexy-flying-bullets with tender loving care!
Well, good luck with the horny grizzly bears!
I ready for grizzly bears, I have lots of Cubist & Impressionist dildos!
Okay, I gotta go take a poo-poo on the moon!
See you! Have a happy poo-poo!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Testicle Temples for Glorious Glory!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Testicle! Testicle! Testicle!
I proclaim it!
I proclaim huge buttocks from outer space for everybody!
I proclaim a new sky for us to smear our diarrhea on!
Diarrhea songs for the up-up-up whoops!
Whoops goes up & down with the flying words!
Human & extraterrestrial heads bouncing & bouncing together through the morning news!
So I love you!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Love Too Much Up!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Huge walls of human faces
Cities flying out of all the human faces
While the sky & the space aliens dance together
And everyone dances poetry in the streets
Then PLOP and BEEPITY-BEEPITY-BEEPITY happens!
And lots of blue!
Too many feet and not enough penises!
So love your testicles!
Let’s kiss each other’s moons!
Here we boing-boing to the go-go! 

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

diSco-mUsiC-skYscRapeRs!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Sunlight to bash the world together!
Bash and bash and bash the nouns into the page!
Go wild with verbs flying everywhere!
Have sex with the adjectives!
Eat a thousand exclamation points!
Dance with one atomic reaction after another!
Grab the universe and break it in half!
Shove one solar system after another into your mouth!
Chew & chew all the crunchy planets!
Asteroids & comets flying around your stomach!
Until you **** this poem into the toilet…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Sunlight & Rain Getting Married
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poetry crashes through your window
And now you’re suddenly infected by poetry
The disease of poetry turns the sunlight into verbs & nouns & adjectives
That are falling all over the page
And now the entire universe explodes out of the page
And your studio apartment is filled with thousands-of-swirling-galaxies
And then you marry your dog
And all the space aliens applaud

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

lol !

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Tailor! Glad you enjoyed it!
Next poem:

ReaLity – rEaliTy – reAlitY!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Flying penises are the answer!
As we skip down the street of wet dreams
And our wet dreams & poetry will together paint a new sensual civilization
Where the bouncing-bouncing-sky
Will pee the Enlightenment all over us!
And now it’s time for the insanity of reality
Because the poem is ending

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Idiotilogical Zoos for Space Alien Words/?!/,,!;
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Big sperm machines for flying monkeys!
Outerspace is knocking on your door!
What and where the sCraMbLed-bRaiNs-sYmPhonY?
Big blappers for everybody with too many heads!
Penis!  Penis!  Penis! for all the fish in the ocean!
Can you nipples all day??

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blood on Canvas… 

For Hermann Nitsch

All poetry must be dripping in blood!
I urinate this poem all over the literary world!
We must sacrifice a thousand animals & human beings every time we write a poem!
All Poets must be screeching animals howling naked through the streets!
Write poetry with slashing knives & daggers & swords!
Dismember everyone you see as you scream your poetry at them!
Proclaim our Testicles to be gods!
Glory to the Neanderthal Poets of the Devil’s Playground!
Listen to the 10 Million Gods in your Testicles!
The wisdom of spermatozoa shall unleash the floodgates…
Let the floods of spermatozoa & poetry drown the world…
In the Liberation of Our Manhood!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Sing With Your Feet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Grab the universe in your hands
And twist-&-flip-&-turn the universe into a sculpture
Grab all the buildings in your hands
And bash-&-form-&-turn all the buildings into a city
Swim with thousands of languages in your brains
Run through a landscape of words screeaaming to be written
Vomit endless-disturbing-realities all over the page
Sing your woRd-sCuLpTuRes with your pen
Become a new reality

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do the Do Do!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Defecate your pink elephants everywhere!
Pick all those screaming planets out of your nose!
Let’s eat each other’s eyeballs!
Our brain fires are spreading everywhere!
So mate with inanimate objects now!
Have You struck god down with lightning yet?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Chocolate on My Penis!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the mouths flying around the universe
The universe drooling out of our ears
As our hands masturbate art & words together
And the smokestacks belching a thousand-schizophrenic-languages into the sky
And the smokestacks **** the sky to the rhythms of brain-damaged-music
And a river-of-human-faces flow down the sidewalks
And together singing so much bloober-blooper-bluuble
As space alien nipples conquer the Earth
With ferocious adjectives ejaculating out of the penis spaceships
That **** the ending-of-the-poem up the ***

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

God Eating Out the Virgin Mary
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the thunderstorms in everybodys balls!
I am Santa Claus jumping out of everybodys vaginas!
I am the aurora borealis jumping out of everybodys butt!
The Alps of Cocaine & the Himalayas of Cocaine & the Great Rockies of Cocaine!
Sing a thousand-obscene-words as you dance like bluppy-wuupy-ding
Down the happy streets of other planets
As you **** all the literary & art movements of all time
And now youre ejaculating romantic classical symphonies
All over the walls of museums & art galleries around the world

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

You Bleeping Bleeping With the Bleeper?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poems are ejaculations of words
Poems are Penises ****ing thousands of solar systems
And the beer flows through the poems like the happiest jizz
Happy jizz! Happy jizz!
Sculptures of sex!
Delicious banquets of nipples!
Steak & eggs & pussy juices!
So much WOW & naked flesh!
Boooooooiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnng!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Faces Growing Out of Everything…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Buildings are singing up!
While streets go zing-zonging tits yippie!
And the passerby go frothing down
The sidewalks of adjectives
That jump & boing & fly
Across the land that screams with flames
And the words rain down
Splattering everywhere…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Your Penis! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your Penis will create new civilizations!
Your eyes will see only hallucinations!
You will slash & cut through reality!
Your world will be orgasmic!
Music will splash its orgasmic sounds all over you
You will jump & run through landscapes of music
You will try and build new planets with musical notes
muSicaL nOteS & mUsiCal noTes & muSicaL nOteS
The Devil will be the conductor
As the Symphony of Sins
Plays fellatio & orgies & immaculate conceptions
All night long

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Butterflies Talking the Up on Jupiter
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A Plap-blup-blup-blup PRO!ONG factory that builds
Huge fish monsters for the outer sky
Is the place where
Howza yappa flippy doin’, brother?
And now the big talking dildos
(On two legs)
Will talk of the “hey, whaza hip BONK pa-luppity be? You dig?”
‘Cause elephants be like, “I am soooo up into this big horse’s *** that
WOOOOOO PLUPPY WIIIIIIING!”
So cum-cum-cum cuuuuuuum on down to the
End-of-the-World Celebration!
Bring your feet!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Fauvist Face for Breakfast
A poem by Wolf Larsen

An assembly line of crazy verbs
Is jumping like kangaroo brains both night & day
Through the factories of syphilis & gonorrhea
That are as happy herpes as all the political speeches
Of these liberal & conservative blah-blah-blah machines
Of the capitalist bleeuuurrrrgh!
And now, its time for lots of ejaculations of glory hallelujah!
So give me the Nobel Prize for the Hairiest Butt in the Universe!
Hello?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Sideways to a Somersaulting Somewhere…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Up so high with magical strawberries!
You poopin’ your zuppin’ into the Queen’s head?
Blabbering blibberings so crashing & collapsing!
The drums are creating new civilizations and more new civilizations and more new civilizations!
We gotta be boing with the down with the KILL-KILL-KILL!
We be so rainbows that we jump to all the planets!
We gotta be zillions of stars!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Plonk! Love My Feet! Where?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The piano is running through all the alleyways of the world…
Pizza! Castration! Your mother!
Your feet grab you and run you away
To a place where nudity & music hold hands…
Schoenburg? Itchy bootyhole? World War 3?
So give me your syphilis!
Please!
Please let’s dance a lot of nuclear energy in the public bathroom!
Let’s fornicate a big universe together!
Let’s end the poem with some cocksucking!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Nowhere is Everywhere, and Everywhere is Nowhere
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The nuclear missiles of Bella Bartoks music are shooting everywhere
And Ornate Coleman is ****ing the Milky Way Galaxy up the ***
With musical notes spreading syphilis everywhere
As King Kong the giant gorilla grabs the sun out of the sky
And shoves it up his own butt
While free jazz is shooting space satellites out of the sky
And now the reader is reborn as a snail crawling along a phrase of poetry
That stretches out of the poem
And up into a Magnificent somewhere else

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen 

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Applause! Gangrene! Your Mother!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Tomorrow! Blow up!
All the nuclear missiles between our legs
Will blast off to the Queens English of Her Majestys Vagina!
Yippee to the space frogs!
Have you seen the sexual tornadoes outside your home?
Its time for some Nuclear War Classical Music
Brought to you by Big Buttocks Bazooka Automobiles
Drive away today in a Big Buttocks Bazooka!
Includes lots of flying eyeballs!
Stay tuned for more mushroom clouds!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Glorious Testicles!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your thoughts are delicious!
Your delicious thoughts will create so much sexy civilization!
Your feet will walk across such imaginations!
We will worship our genitals
In glorious temples made out of verbs!
Nobody will be everybody!
And the space aliens will listen to our orgies
With billions of years floating out of this poem…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Tomorrow Is Exploding!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A Zippy Bonk Bear is hopping into your imagination…
And then 10,000 sunsets fly out of your head!/,,!...
Patubbers! Bling-blings! Whazup?!
Whazup wit’ da new boopers sticking to everybody’s faces?!
Huh?! Whatza blueberry tits for breakfast?!
Blueberry tits for all the pianos playing Dick everywhere!
Everywhere be that blappity Boulez with that foopity flute & dupity drums & boinging bongs!
Gotta sing that syphilis to everywhere!
Now with a bunch of yesterdays hitting you upside the head

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Cannibalism Crew
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Ha-ha-ha to the bouncing moons of the up sky!
We be so heaven
When the penises be ejaculating the music into our ears!
That’s why gravity is delicious!
We be floating
Up and down and around the poetry
We be painting our words on other planets
You want to join us in turning everything into poetry?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Temples of Us
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I invent new imaginary civilizations for us to play in
We jump amongst all the laughing verbs
While a flood of crazy adjectives sweeps all reality away
All the buildings welcome everyone to enter
Into the universes of sin within
And now the sky ejaculates its rain all over us
And as our naked bodies receive the poetry of the rain
We sing our beautiful orgies to the gods

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Happy Orgasmic Rainbows
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Sunlight in my wet dreams!
Flying bullets in my poetry!
Ejaculations of abstract art everywhere!
Charles Manson giving the reader a blow job is love!
Delicious all the dogs & cats of the neighborhood!
You bop-bop-bop with your Penis all afternoon?
Oh! The zippy-zippy-zippy of the words flying by!
Yes! The clackity-clackity-clackity of the Poets brains 
Churning out images crashing all over the page
You cumming yet?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Jump to the Jippies of the Jack-Jack!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The wheels of motors of round-and-round!
The up of boing of blops of ha-ha-ha!
The WOW of BANG of BOOM-BOOM-BOOM!
The words of whoopee of WHOOPS!
Hey you!
You cloppin’ the boppin’ to the zoopin’?
Huh?
You sexy to the socks of the hoopin’?
Oh NO! Rhymes! Tat-tat-tat-tat!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Eat a Verb
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My uncircumcised pen is writing 1,000 orgies a day
My bang-bang is ejaculating boom-boom everywhere
Everywhere is collapsing with happiness
Happiness is hitting the planet Earth from outer space
The space clowns are bouncing their bouncing-bouncing testicles
The factories in the giant bouncing-bouncing testicles of the space clowns
Are producing endless blop & proliferous blap & enormous bleeps
So much boo-ing bluppies are boinging!
Collapsing now!
Shattering!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Penis! Swiss Cheese! Charles Manson! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The lions & tigers devouring my balls
All have PhD’s in Mass Masturbation Rituals
And My Penis is Charles Manson ejaculating hysteria everywhere
And my hands are building poems of skyscrapers & buses & floods-of-people
And the floods-of-people are running in all directions
And everybody’s devouring everybody else
And then the reader grabs a bazooka
And blows up the moon in the sky

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Window Into a Million Somewhere Elses
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Beethoven is running around naked in all of his symphonies
Symphonies made out of nightmares are splashing towards you
And youre running towards a thousand sunrises & sunsets
And billions & billions of screaming people are running with you
Hell & heaven are falling out of the sky and pouring out of the ground
The dogs start talking to you in human voices
The people open their mouths but only endless robots crawl out of their mouths
And you find yourself living in this poem for all eternity

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blonging Blukes Are Blooping You!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I eat your schizophrenia!
My head is growing everywhere!
Herpes is my religion!
Athlete’s foot is my government!
I paint syphilis on all the walls of this city!
Syphilis and more syphilis and more syphilis is my Messiah!
Hordes of locusts are my Savior!
So much sheep ****ing!
So much culture wars to snort up my nose!
Let’s bang and bang the ending of the poem together…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Somewhere Else is Growing in Your Mind
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My mind is flying into everything
The birds are singing about traffic
And the highways are crawling away to Mars
A river of words is flowing across the page and up into the sky and around the planet
The birds start singing thousands of millennia crashing into each other
The airplanes fly into your ears
And then a stranger stabs you with a glance

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

I hate when that happens  :Frown: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## WolfLarsen

Ha ha thanks Tailor!

Words & Buildings Growing Out of Each Other…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem wants to be upside-down and scrambled
The poem wants to be so outer space
That the space aliens are having sex with Frank Gehry’s architecture
And now giant words are crashing into the Earth from outer space
While the Great Phallus Gods of all the planets
Speak the tornadoes which we long to kiss & fondle
Because dooong! Gazuucka-Gazuucka-Gazuucka!
And now cubist words will jump off the walls of graffiti murals and sing poetry across the universe

Copyright 2022 Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Monkeys in Our Balls
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I eat the human race
Then I **** my art all over the page
And then my poetry grows out of the page
And up into the Milky Way Galaxy
And then the reader eats time
And since time no longer exists everything begins flying everywhere
And the reader is ****ting time into Salvador Dalis head
And as the reader watches Wolf Larsen beat up Salvador Dali
Millions of midgets begin marching into outer space
To invade the minds of all the zoo animals
Then the Poet blows up the poem the nuclear bomb

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Homoerotic Masterpiece Painted By Your Dog…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My balls are the happiest paradise on the planet!
And I pee all over the solar eclipse in the sky
While all the dogs dance the immaculate conception with the Virgin Mary
And now big giant dinosaur testicles bounce & bounce
Through the Italian Renaissance
As lots of Leather Men ride huge flying spermatozoa
Into Michelangelo’s murals
And now the ending of the poem is tickling & tickling the reader

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Tat-Tat-Tat Pop-Pop-Pop Blam-Blam-Blam for Breakfast
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I’m ejaculating the blue sky around the Earth
(That’s how the blue sky was created! ‘Cause I’m the Poet!)
When 10,000 penises walk up and demand my insanity on a silver platter
So I say: “Whatcha doin’ wit’ da’ boom-doom-blatz when da’ pussy is intergalactic?”
That’s when Henry Kissinger shows up and dances the Vietnam War for me
So I’m ****in’ Henry Kissinger up-the-*** while the teN-thOuSaNd-pEniSes are dancing all around us
And the 10,000 penises are all singing: “Bonkers be the whoopsy-wopsy-woo when you **** a kangaroo!”
You flying to your brains tonight?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Flop Gone Gluppy With Buuurrings!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A bunch of ciRcuS-cLoWn-caPiTaLisT-pOliTiCiaNs are dancing around you
While the street flies up and crashes into all the stars
And you pee your poetry all over the naked bodies of your sex servants
While masses of people are walking off into a fantasy land
Made out of endless-erotic-imagery raining down upon the Earth 
And then a bunch of exclamation points & question marks start crashing into this poem
And we all hallucinate ourselves into a different poem…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bluurreeeoooooooooooooooo!!!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem is burping a bunch of words into the air
Then flying vacuum cleaners are gobbling up all the words floating everywhere
And flying toilets are shooting meteors & asteroids at all the flying vacuum cleaners
And cannibalistic clowns are hopping & skipping everywhere and devouring all the passerby
And giant vaginas the size of the moon
Are running around on two legs
And demanding to be impregnated at once by all the phrases-of-poetry slithering everywhere
And everyone does the oh-oh-oh of a big orgy happily-ever-after

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Paris After World War 3
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your dreams are wandering around the world
And a bunch of WHOOPS happens!
So you unleash delirious words hopping everywhere!
And everybody starts jumping into the big-monstrous-mouths floating everywhere
So Boops & Snips are proclaimed King & Queen of the Schizophrenia Factory
At the Schizophrenia Factory we build & assemble lots-of-insanity
Every kind of insanity!
An assembly-line-of-insanity blooping & Ka-laaping & clacking
Out of the page and into the city in your brains

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his plays, poetry, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Two Verbs Talking to Each Other
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You clomper-boing-fwoob! What you doin’ with that solar system?
Me? What? This solar system came out of my testicles!
Your testicles?? But how come that Mona Lisa painting is hanging from your penis?
Oh that, well Mother Teresa put it there when we did LSD together.
Mother Teresa?? But didn’t she join some space alien motorcycle gang and drive off into the reader’s mind?
The readers mind?? The readers mind is drooling & crashing with billions of solar systems!
Hey man! Where’s the ending of this poem?
Oh that, I lost it!
So the poem is just going to go on forever?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with the sanity, or if you are very religious. 

Jizz! Poo-Poo! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We will conquer the public toilets with rainbows of jizz!
We will fill the oceans with the fish from our booty holes!
Jesus Christ will save us with his big black Dick!
The Virgin Mary in the whorehouse will be our fertility goddess!
The nuclear bombs will deliver us from our misery!
Only cunnilingus will bring us the true knowledge!
Only lots of anal sex & political correctness will save the penises of the penguins!
Only the family values of foopy-fnippity-faa-faa will fly with lots of fluppity!
Only the Great Testicles of the Poet hold the true knowledge!
Amen!
Amen to the Queen of Englands nipples!
Amen to the pubic hairs of the President of the United States of America!
Amen to the 535 buttocks of the United States Congress!
And glory hallelujah!
Glory Hallelujah to peeing liberty & justice all over each other!
Glory Hallelujah to the mouth diarrhea of both liberals & conservatives!
Glory Hallelujah to the priests & preachers prickin each other with their prickin prickers!
Can we get the ending of the poem?!
Can we end the poem with the big orgasm of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra ejaculating Beethoven everywhere?!
Can we end the poem with a big multiracial orgy in the streets?!
Lets cum lots of glory hallelujah all over each other!
Ameeeeeeeeeeeen!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Doo-Doo Your Creative Doo-Doo Everywhere!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Beethoven pulls out his big space alien Dick and pees his music everywhere!
Pippity – Whoopity – Booooong!
So the dancing transvestite grizzly bears sing the Opera of Syphilis!
Fluppity – Hoppity – Zooooops!
And now big musical notes are crashing into everything everywhere!
Boing! – Boing! – Boing!
So let’s all do the naked with Satan’s big green penis!
Bwooooops! – Happy! – Syphilis!
You! You pop the joy!
Joy! – Joy! – Joy!
Me! Me sing the orgies to everyone!
Orgy! – Orgy! – Orgy!
And now let’s disappear…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Mr. Dildo for President!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poetry spaceships are flying out of Wolf Larsen’s hairy vagina!
And all the hairy vaginas sing their operas
To empires of erect penises throughout the universe!
And now, the waves of weirdness are destroying reality!
We must smash reality into pieces with battering ram dildos!
Battery ram dildos! Battery ram dildos! Battery ram dildos!
So magical testicles flying everywhere!
Oh noooooooooooooo!
The tidal wave of the ending of the poem is cumming!...

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------

